# Nissan Titan Max Payload



## Camper Man

Here are the maximum payload capacities of 4-door, 4WD trucks I'm researching:
GMC 1500HD - 2,838 lbs
Ford F-150 - 1,630 lbs
Nissan Titan - 1,198 lbs (less than my Sequoia's 1,475 lb capacity)

Especially considering the Titan's 9,400 lb tow rating, doesn't this maximum payload seem unusually low for a 1/2 ton truck? If tongue weight counts toward the vehicle's total carrying capacity, is this a "showstopper" for the Nissan? I like most other aspects of this vehicle!

Your learned opinions, please...


----------



## CamperAndy

It is an actual 1/2 ton where the other ones are inflated to met the publics demand for a stonger 1/2 ton. The others are really a 1 ton or 3/4 ton truck if you compare those specs to trucks of say 20 years ago.


----------



## Sluggo54

Camper Man said:


> Here are the maximum payload capacities of 4-door, 4WD trucks I'm researching:
> GMC 1500HD - 2,838 lbs
> Ford F-150 - 1,630 lbs
> Nissan Titan - 1,198 lbs (less than my Sequoia's 1,475 lb capacity)
> 
> Especially considering the Titan's 9,400 lb tow rating, doesn't this maximum payload seem unusually low for a 1/2 ton truck? If tongue weight counts toward the vehicle's total carrying capacity, is this a "showstopper" for the Nissan? I like most other aspects of this vehicle!
> 
> Your learned opinions, please...










It was a showstopper for me. I REALLY wanted that Titan - what a sweet drive. 
At the time, we were looking at a tag type trailer. The Titan we were considering had a rated payload of 1202 lbs. I am no lightweight at 260 or so, my wife and large dog add another 250, normal toolbox and "stuff" an easy 300. We're now at 810 lbs, and we have no trailer tongue weight yet. I sobbed for a couple days, then bucked up and went on with life.

Sluggo


----------



## PDX_Doug

Camper Man,

As Andy said, the Titan is an actual 1/2 ton. The Chevy is really a 3/4 ton (Personally, I find the 2,838 lbs ver hard to believe







). But of course, those are just labels. In reality the Titan, while not the greatest in payload capacity, is in fact a very strong tow vehicle (two very different things).

I pull a 28RS-DS without any trouble at all. Mountains, you name it. And that is with a bed full of camping supplies (firewood, generator, etc.), a 135# steel tonneau cover and a Yakima rack system with four bikes on board. I know of more than one Outbacker pulling a 31RQ-S with a Titan, and while I don't think I would do that, they also report no problems.

So, I don't think you will have any issues with your 26RS. I wouldn't try to pull a fiver, but most any conventional Outback is an easy pull for the Titan.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96

Bob,

To me it is a concern...........

GVW on the Titan is only 6356 lbs. with a curb weight of 5097 lbs. and payload of 1259 lbs. for the LE 4x4 Crew Cab.

Andy is right it is a true 1/2 ton truck. The 1500HD is, in fact the old 2500 series GVW truck. THe 1500HD has a GVW of 8600 lbs. So, yes it can have almost a 3000 lb. payload capacity.

Nissan is very unclear on the TRUE ratings of the Titan. Don't get me wrong, it is a nice truck. However, with just a quick glance of the math almost everyone towing with this truck is actually exceeding the GVW of the Titan.

Think of it this way.....5097 + fuel (200 lbs)+ hitch weight (800-1000lbs)+ passengers + cargo + options = a lot of weight......... With just fuel and hitch, you are close to GVW of the Titan

Just my $.02.........
Remember we now have a member towing a 23RKS with a Ford Ranger..................

Flame sheilds are now up.......

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## NJMikeC

I'm with Highlander. Why would you knowingly go against the numbers the manufacturer stands behind. Remember they could be used in a court case.

So lets not go double standard hear. We give everybody advice on their towing concerns citing numbers but for a Nissan Titan the numbers don't matter. Geez guys we are falling down in our quest to educate fairly and without bias which should be done to escalate the safety of our sport if that is what we call it. I'm crying foul if you haven't already guessed.


----------



## campmg

I'm with NJMIKE and Highlander on this one. I hear the Titan has the highest tow capacity. Members on here are towing large Outbacks and approve of its performance but the weight issues of the Titan would concern me. Seems like you would be close to or over the payload when hauling a typical family.

I know the Titan owners pack carefully and distribute weight between the TV and Trailer. I would consider a TV with higher loads to ease concerns with packing and not exceeding your limits.

I learned on here that after any accident the authorities will look into your weight limits. I don't want to throw that around as a scare tactic but it helped with my decision to upgrade.


----------



## PDX_Doug

In response to Tim and Mike...

In the spirit of full disclosure, I will admit that I do exceed the GVWR on the Titan when fully loaded and towing the Outback. I have NEVER exceeded the GCVWR, Tow rating or tongue weight ratings. Not even been close. Furthermore, I have never exceeded either the front or rear axle weight ratings (the rear axle has been close, but never over). The Titan pulls my 28RS-DS with absolute control and stability, and I have always been able to maintain whatever speed I desire on any grade or condition I have encountered (and living in the PNW, we do have mountains... real mountains). Braking has always been strong and easily modulated as well.

Is the Titan the perfect tow vehicle in all situations? Absolutely not. I will - and have been in the past - the first to admit that. I personally, as a Titan owner, think the heavier Outbacks (i.e.: 31RQ-S) are too much. At least in my neck of the woods. And due to the limited payload and rear axle ratings, a fiver is out of the question. But this particular discussion is in regards to suitability for pulling a 26RS, and the Titan is more than capable there.

As far as approaching these discussions 'fairly and without bias', Mike. You are absolutely right. We do ourselves and our fellow Outbackers a great disservice when that does not happen. As I have yet to read even a single positive comment from you regarding the Titan, I for one, look forward to more of YOUR unbiased commentary on this subject in the future as well.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479

> In the spirit of full disclosure, I will admit that I do exceed the GVWR on the Titan when fully loaded and towing the Outback.


Overweight is overweight..............right?????? You can be under all other ratings, it can tow great, maintain speed on any hill, stop great, do everything great, but you're still overweight.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug

Yes, Mike, I am.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## camping479

PDX_Doug said:


> Yes, Mike, I am.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Yeah, our yukon too, over the GVW by 100# or so.

Mike


----------



## NJMikeC

Doug,

I will admit to looking at the Titan before my DMAX. Even checked the local inventory at dealers in my area. The dealer near work had what I would call an aquamarine colored one which caught my eye.

Then I did a numerical treatment such as Highlander did and found out that the "World Beating Titan" had less capacity then my Toyota Tundra that I was looking to replace. Less capacity then almost any other 1/2 Ton truck. Nissan's web site isn't crystal clear on the actual weights and that is not cool. That material is usually check by engineers and the marketing folks must have turned the other way. Nice going Nissan.

Since then I feel I have guided others considering the Titan based on those findings. If it was rough then maybe I have to work on my "presenation skills" but it was factually accurate.

I also remember praising the Titan for having the lowest peak torque RPM of the engines in it's class. An extremely desirable trait.

Nice motor, insufficent payload. How is that ?


----------



## 4ME

Titan Rules!
I raced a hemi ram up a huge incline and smoked him!(not while towing)
We all know that's a stupid thing to do-but it sure felt good at the time!
If you really want to open a can of worms-just ask which truck is best!
Fist-fights start over less!
I bet you could get some helper springs or air shocks(like semi's have)
if you are that close to the limit and worried.
I am looking at 21rs and I am confident about towing it with the best truck on the market.(I just crawled under my desk to avoid the flying beer cans)


----------



## Camper Man

I just read that payload for a 2006 Dodge Ram 1500 4-door 4x4 with 5.7 Hemi is 1218 lbs ... essentially the same as the Titan. This is apparently not an issue for many satisfied Titan / Ram owners.


----------



## Grunt0311

Wow, this is getting ugly in a hurry. It seems we are singling out anyone without a 3/4 ton out there. I will be the first to admit that I am a stickler on the towing/weight issues. I think that the Titan/Ram/F150/1500 are all capable tow vehicles, as long as you stay within the parameters. My take has always been live within your means, and that does not just apply to money issues. If you want a big TT, you need a big TV. If you want a smaller TV as a daily driver, then the responsible thing is to get a smaller TT. 
Just my 2 cents.

Bill


----------



## 3LEES

This is not ugly...this is lively discussion!

Something I like to see. It's the best way to get honest opinions.

Dan


----------



## GlenninTexas

3ME said:


> Titan Rules!
> I raced a hemi ram up a huge incline and smoked him!(not while towing)
> We all know that's a stupid thing to do-but it sure felt good at the time!
> If you really want to open a can of worms-just ask which truck is best!
> Fist-fights start over less!
> I bet you could get some helper springs or air shocks(like semi's have)
> if you are that close to the limit and worried.
> I am looking at 21rs and I am confident about towing it with the best truck on the market.(I just crawled under my desk to avoid the flying beer cans)


You may have been racing - but was he?























Regards, Glenn (just stirring the pot)


----------



## campmg

Seems like all arguments are being presently fairly with good data to support them.

It is important when comparing TV's to remember to compare apples to apples. Don't expect a 1/2 ton to match with 3/4 or 1 ton trucks. With that being said, don't rule out 1/2 tons just because they have lower capacities. It's important to match your TV to your Outback. Remember, most of our TV's are used for daily drivers so as long as they will safely tow your Outback they can make for a great truck.


----------



## 3LEES

campmg said:


> Seems like all arguments are being presently fairly with good data to support them.
> 
> It is important when comparing TV's to remember to compare apples to apples. Don't expect a 1/2 ton to match with 3/4 or 1 ton trucks. With that being said, don't rule out 1/2 tons just because they have lower capacities. It's important to match your TV to your Outback. Remember, most of our TV's are used for daily drivers so as long as they will safely tow your Outback they can make for a great truck.


Here, Here!


----------



## GoVols

I have a 26RS and an '06 Chevy 1/2 ton Crew. I have weighed it loaded for camping. I'm at 93% of my GCWR and only 80% of my GAWR-Rear.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Ok, my turn. I've just been chillin' and watching the thread.
Here's my opinion...in random thoughts on stuff said in this thread:

I love the TITAN, and you all probably know it. I bought the original in 2004, with some apprehension because it was a first build truck. In that year, none of the other BIG 3 measured up to what Nissan offered in a 1/2 ton truck. Nissan outbuilt them all that year. Maybe not every number...but most. The Dodge was real close or better on some specs, but not many. After I drove them all, I went back to the TITAN.

It will beat practically any truck in it's class in a race. That's a fact. Just head over to the truck forums. I don't race, and it's trailers we are talking about anyway.

The payload IS a little weaker than I'd like. As an everyday driver, or light work...it fits the bill. It's a great tow vehicle, depending on the size of the unit you tow. I love it as a tow vehicle, but it could use a higher payload...no doubt. This truck out-tows my traded '01 Tahoe by 10 to 1.

The way I understand it, (Dodge guys...grab a chair & tissue) Dodge itself uses 'HEMI' as a marketing ploy. (Tim Allen grunt inserted here)It's not a true HEMI as it was in the old days. It's a SEMI-HEMI...just like NISSAN TITANS are. It does sound cool when you have a little nickname for your truck...but it's just that. (techie/truckies will probably try to set me straight here, and I could be misinformed)

I won't even get into FORD trucks, but they just laid off a gazillion workers. There will be a huge shift with gas prices gone wild. It's too bad all those jobs are probably the ones in the USA. There are PLENTY of FORD jobs outside AMERICA they should cut first...but you know why they moved them out of the country in the first place.

Anyway...I don't mean to rant. I don't mean to offend anyone. I love all trucks. I've owned Chevy's, GM's, Fords, but not a Dodge. (not that I wouldn't...just never have) Hopefully, all these weight issues will be addressed in future models. That's progress.

I picked the NISSAN because it suits me, and what I want to do with it. That's the bottom line. Get what suits you...to heck what others think.
I'm still gonna respect you no matter what you buy.

Ok, if you have to flame my opinions...keep this in mind.
1. You can flame me...but remember...I'm a firefighter.








2. You can flame me...but remember...I'm a moderator.








3. You can flame me...but remember...you can't have my TITAN!


----------



## campmg

Well said Jolly --- especially the closing.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Right on, Pete!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Mike2

Ok, my turn for random thoughts.

I bought a Titan 3 months ago. At the time, I wasn't worried about payload but now that I want to carry more stuff in the truck (generator, gas) I am. To solve the problem, I put everything in the trailer except 4 bikes that weight around 90lbs total. I am sure that after DW, 2 kids , hitch and some light stuff that I am close to max. payload but the Titan drives, brakes and pulls like a champ and I have serious doubts that a truck this size and with the frame of the Titan would not be able to safely handle such payload.

I would not trade the Titan for any other truck at this time. The ride is like no other and the space in the rear seat is better than most. This in addition to towing capacity were our biggest drivers to purchase the Titan.

The only thing I miss is not daring to carry an ATV or dirt bike in the bed while towing. This is where a 2500HD would have come in handy. One of these days we may take the plunge for a Roo and put an end to this shortcoming.

I would not go as far as saying that I can drive at any speed in 6% grades with the Titan but I can manage 50mph w/ a 7000 lbs loaded trailer in tow and I loooove how it knows to trigger engine braking in downhills. Trips that used to take 4-5 hrs with our motorhome are now much shorter and pleasurable.

The Titan is no miracle truck, it has to work hard to pull a 7000lbs trailer but compared to our 29ft Ford V10 E450 MH (my only reference point), this truck makes my driving more enjoyable. For the first time in years, I am safely passing MH, TT and TH climbing some very steep hills. Not too significant but add a twist to the fun of towing, specially when I used to be the biggest hazard on the road driving uphill at 30mph.

Mike

P.S. I am keeping an eye on the new Sequoia. If it tows 10K and has the wheelbase of the Titan, we may put and end to our love affair. We are finding that an SUV may work better for us long term (DW decided to buy a dog after we purchase the Titan <g>)


----------



## mountainlady56

Well, 
I'm partial to my Dodge 2500 Cummins, BUT, zoomzoom8 has the identical TT as mine, and he lives in the hills of Tennessee and tows with no problem with his Nissan Titan. Me? I'm kinda jealous, as unleaded is a heck of a lot cheaper, right now, than diesel!! Zoomzoom did, however, (I think) put a high-end equalizer hitch/sway control on his.
Darlene


----------



## Dan V

Well , this will add some fuel ( diesel ) to the fire ! What are you guys trying to prove by towing with underweight / under powered TVs ? Move to a 1 or 3/4 ton with a diesel and this kind of debate becomes foolish and somewhat dangerous , especially for a newby seeking towing info . What happens to these TVs that are towing overweight when an idiot does something foolish and you have to stand on the brakes ? 60 to 0 is a concern also ! Half tons are made for liteweight trailers and tent trailers , not trailers weighing 5K lbs. or more !

Go DIESEL and there ain't no going back !!!


----------



## snsgraham

"Go DIESEL and there ain't no going back"

Eeeewwwwww!! Did he really say that???








Boy, am I glad I to be going on a two week vacation tomorrow. However, I am going to have to "limp" to Bryce Canyon and back with my lowly gas engine....









Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

Don't feel bad Scott. You will be limping along with Michael Shumacher, Dale Earnhardt Jr, John Force, Mario Andretti, Carrol Shelby, A.J. Foyt, Dan Gurney.... and all those other poor souls that have been relegated to driving underpowered gas burners for all these years.

Just make sure you all stay in the 'slow' lane!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Wander Lost

snsgraham said:


> "Go DIESEL and there ain't no going back"
> 
> Eeeewwwwww!! Did he really say that???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy, am I glad I to be going on a two week vacation tomorrow. However, I am going to have to "limp" to Bryce Canyon and back with my lowly gas engine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


I hear they'll be coming out with a diesel version of the Titan in a few years.

We traded in a 2001 Dodge Ram in for a 2006 Titan. It's the perfect truck for us, that's all that matters.


----------



## jgerni

I need to sell my 8.1L since it really stuggles.









I guess thats why GM puts it in their TopKick line all the way up to the 8500 series huh.


----------



## campmg

Mike2 -- how's it do going up to Payson? Let's say on that last hill out of Rye? That one and the last climb up to the top of the Rim are my real killers.


----------



## mswalt

> I need to sell my 8.1L since it really stuggles


Yeah, shameful, ain't it?









Mark


----------



## Sluggo54

PDX_Doug said:


> Don't feel bad Scott. You will be limping along with Michael Shumacher, Dale Earnhardt Jr, John Force, Mario Andretti, Carrol Shelby, A.J. Foyt, Dan Gurney.... and all those other poor souls that have been relegated to driving underpowered gas burners for all these years.
> 
> Just make sure you all stay in the 'slow' lane!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug? None of those guys are driving vehicles running pump gasoline. Art Arfons, though, ran diesel - or pretty close.

Sluggo


----------



## snsgraham

Yeah, could you see John Force doing the 1/4 mile whilst pulling one of our larger trailers behind his car?? Would probably need a Hensley....
I would pay money to see it however, any volunteers for donating a TT??

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

Scott,
I think there might be serious delamination issues!









Slug,
None of them were driving diesels either (including Mr. Afrons). Although, in the spirit of fairness, I must give Audi profs for winning the 24 Hours of LeMans this year with a diesel powered LMP1 car. What an absolutely awsome machine!

The point being however, this notion that you have to have a diesel to have gobs of power is ludicrous. There are plenty of gas burners out there with more than enough to go around!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

I just had a visual!!
John Force is backing up to his 31 foot Outback with his 1/4 mile car. His DW is directing him...a little more the the right...a little more to the left...STOP!! Pull forward and then backup just a little more the right.....

I have tears in my eyes just thinking about it. Wait, maybe that's the unburned alchol coming from the exhaust!

I give up now, going on vacation in the morning..sorry to the DW's out there. I am just kidding you know ;-)

Scott


----------



## sleecjr

Dont forget that a diesel truck just set some new records. here







 and here


----------



## Dan V

Damn Guys , I told ya my post would stir things up ! I'm not saying anything bad about gas engines except in the cases where people are trying to tow HEAVY TTs with 327-335 cu. inch motors in a half ton truck .

And as far as Earnhart , Force and the rest of the racers out there , thats like comparing a firecracker to a stick of TNT ! First of all they are not towing , but racing , but I would guess the trucks towing their race cars and crew are diesels not to mention their big dollar RVs - again diesel ! Also the fuel they are running in their race cars would burn a hole thru the top of your pistons if you ran it in your TV - nowhere near the formulation we use in our daily drivers - no comparison to pump gas .

Nothing wrong with bigger V8 or V10 for towing , I almost got the 6.0 in my 2500HD . Was somewhat concerned from reading other posts saying the 6.0 was not the magic bullet for the mountians . Since I did not want the LOUSY MPG of the 8.1 L I bit the bullet and went diesel . Funny , I've been cussing diesels and swearing I would never buy one for at least 10 years and look at me now . Learned the hard way tyring to tow with a 4.8L V8 , laugh but the 5.3 has only 5 or 10 hp more !

Quit giving the newbies inflated expectations , some of you sound like the TT dealer that sold me my Outback " NO PROBLEMS WITH THAT TRUCK ! " , yeah right !


----------

